
Microsoft’s new Python language server is closed source - sqs
https://github.com/microsoft/pylance-release/issues/4#issuecomment-652555104
======
sqs
Does anybody have more details why? None of the reasons given explain why:
"new", "significantly enhanced", "included in proprietary service offerings".
Many Microsoft open-source projects also have those characteristics.

